# New from Indiana



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* navistar82. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a Cyborg and they work great from a stand or in a blind. One sweet shooting bow.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

I take it by your handle that you worked at Navistar before the greedy corporate hacks closed the plant? Had some family members and friends that worked there and am currently drinking coffee out of an old "International" stainless steel mug. Also I waited on the sonso*****es who closed her down.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

welcome to the site, from Johnson County, nice seeing more Hoosiers coming in behind me


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT
Have a GREAT archery experience here!*
:wav:


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome and good luck hunting


----------

